# Jury duty excuse



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

Was anyone ever excused from jury duty because of SA?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, back in June, and I had to Email the jury staff about why I couldn't do it. I couldn't even tell them in person or over the phone. I don't think I was exactly excused by it, but fortunately nothing further came from it.

I felt bad about the whole thing, not only for myself, but because it was like I did a civil disservice... also I'll never be able to tell my fellow jurors what idiots they are for never seeing the obvious.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I once got out of it in Vegas because it would have caused "financial hardship" as I was the head of my household and relied on tips as a source of my income...which I would have lost by attending jury....the other time I got called up they settled the case...


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, i needed to get a drs cert. which i did. My doc just put that i had SA and i never heard back from them again :yes


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

emeraldoceans said:


> Yep, i needed to get a drs cert. which i did. My doc just put that i had SA and i never heard back from them again :yes


Did you call them or mail them the letter? Did you fill out the back of the excuse section and mail that in?


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I just mailed them the drs cert with the letter they send out and yeah filled in the excuse section. I just wrote that there was no way i could sit in a courtroom with so many pple b/c of my anxiety, i told them that i have panic attacks too.


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

emeraldoceans said:


> I just mailed them the drs cert with the letter they send out and yeah filled in the excuse section. I just wrote that there was no way i could sit in a courtroom with so many pple b/c of my anxiety, i told them that i have panic attacks too.


Did you get the dr note from a family doctor or a psycologist. So you need a doctors note and staple it to the summons and mail it? Do call and tell you that you have been excused or do they mail it to you.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I got drs cert. from local gp. Im not sure where you live but i live in australia and the letter i got regarding jury duty wasnt actually a summons, it was just the 1st letter stating that i may be called upon for jury duty and if i wished to be excused on medical grounds i would need a drs cert. stating why.
So i attached the cert to the letter they sent out and explained a bit obout my condition myself in the part they had on the letter to be excused for jury duty, i never heard back from them at all, so they obviously accepted the cert. and my explanation. If you live in the states maybe it different for you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've already been requested to do jury duty twice in my life, and I got out of it both times due to being in school. Now that I'm not in school, I won't have any easy way of getting out of my third jury duty request.


----------



## goofball (Aug 20, 2007)

I just got called up for jury duty last week. Going in early next month and I'm praying I'm not needed. I've been able to avoid situations that would bring out my SA for years, so I don't know how I'll handle Jury Duty. My biggest worry is having to take a leak mid trial........would they stop the whole thing just so I can drain the lizard? That would be embarrassing.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I had jury duty and it was another step for me. I was called for jury duty in January and didn't show but then got rescheduled for August. We were let go after one day of just waiting watching tv or reading, sleeping etc...Would have looked forward to a trial. It was a good experience, and I say just do it. You have to do things like this to get over SA.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I really liked jury duty. I find the legal system very interesting. I wasn't picked, however. If you're able to explain that your anxiety would get the better of you and would prevent you from being able to concentrate on the case and give a fair decision then it's better that you didn't go. 

I hate to sit in the middle of crowds so when I went in the room I made sure to get a seat on the end of the row. But when you go you have to figure that most people doing it aren't too happy to be in the place and that you're all in the same boat.


----------



## Lunachik (May 25, 2004)

I used SA and depression as reason to get out of jury duty, and it worked for me. I was so relieved. 

I actually served jury duty once, and for some unimaginable reason, I got picked as foreperson. When it came time to read the verdict, I froze. The attorneys had to poll the jury to get it. ops It was not something I want to do again, although I think maybe I should if the opportunity comes up, so I can get past the fear. :afr


----------



## SoclAnxty (Dec 15, 2008)

Bump.

Just got a jury duty summons letter and I was wondering, from the people who used SA as an excuse, did you need a letter from a Doctor or anything? I'm pretty sure I'll just freeze when they ask me a simple question, so I for right now, I'd rather not go.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Lunachik said:


> I used SA and depression as reason to get out of jury duty, and it worked for me. I was so relieved.
> 
> I actually served jury duty once, and for some unimaginable reason, I got picked as foreperson. When it came time to read the verdict, I froze. The attorneys had to poll the jury to get it. ops It was not something I want to do again, although I think maybe I should if the opportunity comes up, so I can get past the fear. :afr


lol I think it would be better to make progress first before you try that again. It's always better to start smaller and work up to bigger things. Things like that could really set you back.

SoclAnxty I think it depends on the county whether you need an exuse. It should say somewhere whether you do. A lot of counties seem to have that information on a website. Of course it would probably be better to have a doctor's excuse even if they don't say you need one.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just say you're racist against all races. Hehe, nah I never received a jury summins yet so I couldn't tell you. *Knocks on wood*


----------



## smilingsunflower (Jan 31, 2012)

*This worked for me!*

I've gotten a summons for jury duty twice now over the last 5 years. Both times I sent in a letter. The first time, they didn't ask for excuses as to why you can't do it, so I mailed a certified letter to the judge explaining my situation. I didn't hear back and did nothing and that was all. (I don't know that I'd do it that way again, they could get on you for not showing up, but I felt okay since the letter was certified and I had proof they got it at least.)

This 2nd time was recently and they sent a form asking for any reasons why you can't do it. So I wrote another letter to the judge. This was in a different county, but they are neighboring counties in Ohio. It's much easier when they ask you for reasons and you have a form to send in.

I simply wrote that I have Social Anxiety & Panic Disorder and explained how it feels for me to be stuck in a room of people. I gave a few personal details and then I told him I am an upstanding citizen with a clean record and that I know it's my civic duty and I wouldn't be asking to be excused if it weren't for a valid reason. I then thanked him for his understanding.

Two days after I mailed it I got a call from his office and the lady said I'd been excused and not to worry about it.

I guess I'll just continue to do this over the years unless I decide I want to tackle sitting in a group setting for days on end listening to a court trail. I could probably have handled some aspects of it, but for someone that really struggles, it seemed pretty big to get stuck in. It's not some experiment, it's serious stuff and the last thing I wanted to do was get stuck in an ongoing 8 hour a day trial and it become torturous. I'll find smaller ways to stretch my wings and grow out of this.

Just be honest, state your case, and send the info in as early as you can and if you want, track it so you have proof. The lady that called me left me a voice mail, so I'm saving it until well after the trial date on the off chance they say she didn't call and try to get on me for not showing up! I don't think the court systems are out to torture us, but I know a lot of people lie and try to get out of it.

Also, anyone reading this that does not have this disorder... please do not lie and fake it and make it harder for those of us that do have it to get excused! Hope this helps!


----------

